# Online-Trends.net - order status : canceled?!



## BarbaryPirate (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am new here. I ordered a SX Pro from this seller on the 25th of June and paid immediately (my account has been charged). 
My order was supposed to be shipped on the 9th of this month.
I checked my "dashboard" on their website 2 days ago for the first time since my order has been placed, and to my biggest surprise, the status says: canceled!
I contacted them via their website form, I even sent them an email, but they have so far just ignored me.
I wonder if anyone here has had a similar experience with them? what do you think are my options at this point, given that they just don't want to answer?


----------



## jolly1991 (Jul 12, 2018)

I bought on hitechricambi.com, they were very friendly. They also have a support whatsapp group. Direct contact.


----------



## BarbaryPirate (Jul 13, 2018)

4 days after my first contact attempt they still haven't replied. worst customer service ever.


----------



## OrangeFlavored (Jul 13, 2018)

BarbaryPirate said:


> 4 days after my first contact attempt they still haven't replied. worst customer service ever.



Huh, when I contacted support about my license key (which was copied wrong in the initial email) they responded within an hour.


----------



## BarbaryPirate (Jul 13, 2018)

OrangeFlavored said:


> Huh, when I contacted support about my license key (which was copied wrong in the initial email) they responded within an hour.








I mean the least they can do is reply, especially that they've already taken my money...


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 7, 2018)

did you get your money back or something else... currently have very similar sutuation... any suggestions?


----------



## AndySledge (Aug 14, 2018)

Recieved mine on the 10th of August from them


----------

